
This solar cell edges the practical limits of photovoltaic efficiency forward - mecameron
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/03/japanese-company-develops-a-solar-cell-with-record-breaking-26-efficiency/
======
Gravityloss
Wikipedia people updated the graph already, nice work!
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_cell_efficiency](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_cell_efficiency)

